# Suche Fischzucht oder ähnliches um Fische zu kaufen



## Teichforum.info (20. Sep. 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe einen sehr grossen Gartenteich, habe aber nur ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder ähnliches drinne. Würde gerne Karpfen und oder __ Hechte reintun oder soetwas in der Richtung.
Wo bekommt man solche Lebendfische am besten in der Nähe von Bremen oder in Bremen? In der Zoohandlung?
Was muss man beachten, damit sie den Winter auch überleben?
Wie tief muss der Teich ungefähr sein?
Wann/Wie oft muss der Teich entschlackt werden?

Viele Fragen auf einmal...Danke für die Antworten schonmal!

Gruss Teichmann


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Sep. 2006)

Hallo Teichmann

Da solltest Du schon genauere Angaben zu Deinem Teich machen.
Wie groß ist der Teich ? Wie tief ? Wie alt ? Wie sieht es mit Pflanzen aus ?
Am besten wäre zusätzlich ein Foto hier einzustellen.

Wenn Du __ Hechte haben möchtest, immer unter der Voraussetzung der Teich ist groß genug, mußt Du auch an Futterfische für den __ Hecht denken. 

Informiere Dich doch mal bei einem Angelverein in Deiner Nähe.
Die können Dir auch mit dem Kauf der Tiere weiterhelfen.

Grüße aus Monheim
vom Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Sep. 2006)

Nochmal  Ich

Habe gerade in Deinem Profil die Größe Deiner Pfütze gelesen.
8 x 3 m !!!
Vergiss das ganz schnell mit den Hechten . Nicht mal ein __ Hecht hätte in so einem Teich Chancen.  

Goldfische sind ja auch Karpfen, die kann ich Dir empfehlen.
Teichtiefe sollte mind. 120cm an der tiefsten Stelle sein, je tiefer desto besser.
Bedenke das Du bei Fischbesatz einen anständigen Filter haben solltest.

Und kaufe am Anfang nicht zu viele Fische, die vermehren sich von selbst.  

Also nochmal
Vergiss den Hecht.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Sep. 2006)

Liegt Bremen in der Nähe von Wien? 
Nicht? Schade, sonst hätte ich ein paar junge Koi abzugeben gehabt 


 

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Sep. 2006)

Hi.



> Goldfische sind ja auch Karpfen, die kann ich Dir empfehlen.


Seit wann denn das?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2006)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seit bestehen 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldfisch


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2006)

Und wieder etwas gelernt! Danke für den Link.

Beste Grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Jan. 2007)

laolamia schrieb:
			
		

> Beelzebub schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist zwar schon ne Weile her aber egal.

Golfische sind Karfpenfische aber keine Karpfen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2007)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> Golfische sind Karfpenfische aber keine Karpfen!



ooohauaha, haarspalterei   

Karpfen und goldfische gehören, sowie ca. 2000 andere Arten, zu dem Cyprinidae familie. siehe hier

somit sind Goldfische und Karpfen, Karpfenfische


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2007)

Hallo Tom (midnite) ,
Haarspalterei kann man so nicht sagen. Du möchtest bestimmt nicht als Japaner bezeichnet werden   , obwohl die ja bekanntlich auch Menschen sind. 

Gruß Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2007)

midnite schrieb:
			
		

> ooohauaha, haarspalterei


Ja, ich bin das sehr genau. Aber wenn du das einem der keine Ahnung hat erzählst, hält der dann Karpfen und Goldfische für ein und das selbe.




> Karpfen und goldfische gehören, sowie ca. 2000 andere Arten, zu dem Cyprinidae familie.


 Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Aber bezeichnest du eine __ Elritze auch als Karpfen?


----------

